# Nikon Coolpix 8800



## Lykon (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich einer mal zu dieser Cam äußern kann. Ich würde mir gerne eine neue Camera zulegen nur weiss ich da gerade absolut nicht welche.
Bin für Anregungen offen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## timthalerjj (8. Februar 2005)

Ja Hallo Du!

hier habe ich mal einen Link zum Review (Testbericht) der Cam:

Klick Hier 

und hier findest Du ein Forum in dem schon viele Erfahrungsberichte geschrieben wurden:

Klick hier 

ich hoffe Dir und anderen Interessenten ist damit geholfen.

Tim


----------



## weedman (8. Februar 2005)

hi 

also ich würde dir die A200 von KoMi empfehlen!

bye


----------

